# CPU 80-91° beim spielen!



## stilled (9. Dezember 2008)

*CPU 80-91° beim spielen!*

hab ein scheiß problem
undzwar wird meine cpu wie oben der titel schon sagt 80-91 grad heiß beim spielen!
cpu lüfter hab ich schon einigermaßen sauber gemacht, und hab auch so silicon wärmeleitpaste neu drauf gemacht ganz dünn ( vorher die alter richtig entfernt) lüfter dreht schon über 2000, trotzdem wird die cpu so heiß und der rechner geht dann einfach aus

hatte ihn ma über taktet auf 3.2ghz da war auch kein problem... hab dieses aber seit nun ca. 4-5 tagen... bin grad am anderen rechner.. was kann das denn sein?? hab auch die batterie vom mainboard rausgemacht, müsste ja alles wieder beim alten sein...im bios is auch alles standard trotzdem wird er auch im 2d betrieb über 60°!

mein system  : windows xp home  sp3 netframework 3.5

intel core 2 duo e6750 (2.66ghz)
2gig ram
graka  ati radeon 3870 iceQ3 turbo 512mb

wenn was fehlt bitte fragt... hilfe echt^^ jetz weiß ich auch warum gta VI ruckelt^^


----------



## Semih91 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: CPU 80-91° beim spielen!*

Was für ein Kühler hast du? Hast du den Kühler auch richtig rum eingesetzt? Hast du optimalen Luftstrom?


----------



## gettohomie (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: CPU 80-91° beim spielen!*

habe den gleichen CPU und bei mir wird er nicht so heiß . vieleicht hast den Lüfter falschrum installiert


----------



## stilled (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: CPU 80-91° beim spielen!*

wie meint ihr das mit richtigrum?^^

ich sags mal so.. monate lang lief es ja normal nur aufeinma ging meine pc einfach aus,, war schon verdächtig dann hab ich im bios geguckt wieviel grad die cpu hat und siehe da über 80!

hab den boxed lüfter der dabei war..wiegesagt monate lang kein problem,,,


----------



## gettohomie (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: CPU 80-91° beim spielen!*

Vcore takt noch in ordnung ?


----------



## stilled (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: CPU 80-91° beim spielen!*

ui kannst du mir erklären wo ich das nachgucken kann und auf was der sein muss?

hab das mainboard gigabyte p35 ds3 soweit ich weiß

danke schonmal für die antworten, hier bekommt man wenigstens welche


----------



## Amlug_celebren (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: CPU 80-91° beim spielen!*

Vielleicht sidn 1 oder 2 Pushpins irgendwie defekt!


----------



## Danger23 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: CPU 80-91° beim spielen!*

Du musst auch die Kühlkörper ordentlich reinigen. Da steckt verdammt viel Schmutz nach einer gewissen Zeit drinnen. Funktionieren deine Gehäuselüfter noch richtig??


----------



## gettohomie (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: CPU 80-91° beim spielen!*

im BIOS muss irgendwo Vcore stehen wenn es dort auf normal steht hat sich nicht verändert .

oder Hast du CPU-Z ?
wenn ja dann stehl ma ein bild rein


----------



## PsychoTRS (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: CPU 80-91° beim spielen!*

hi hast du beim reinigen des Cpu Kühlers den lüfter demontiert?? wenn nicht mach das mal,
unter den lüfter sammelt sich der meiste staub an und "klebt" zusammen.
dadurch kann der CPU nicht mehr gekühlt werden und wird zu heiß.
MFG


----------



## stilled (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: CPU 80-91° beim spielen!*

ok mom
#
hier hab es hochgeladen..

ImageShack - Image Hosting :: 87230944to1.jpg

ja hab alles gereinigt... ich weiß echt nichtmehr weiter


----------



## NukeEliminator (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: CPU 80-91° beim spielen!*

Die Spannung von 1,15V ist eigentlich in Ornung, der ist aber im Leerlauf (siehe Multi 6). Stell mal ein Bild rein wo er unter Last ist, weil C1E und so senken ja auch die Spannung bei Leerlauf. Dürfte zwar nicht so ein extremer Unterschied sein, aber man weiß ja nie. Multi Müsste bei Last bei 8 liegen

Kann es sein, dass dein CPU Lüfter einfach kaputt ist?


----------



## PsychoTRS (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: CPU 80-91° beim spielen!*

hi kanst ein bild von deinem gehäuse (innen) machen auch mal eins mit blick auf den cpu kühler.
hast auch mal geschaut ob der kühler noch richtig aufm cpu aufliegt??
und sonst mal die lüfterdrehzahlen abrufen und hir posten. die werden normal im bios angezeigt oder mit Speedfan..


----------



## gettohomie (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: CPU 80-91° beim spielen!*

vieleicht hast du auch so ein pech und der temperatursensor ist defekt und der computer denkt der CPU ist auf über 80C und schaltet von selber zum schutz ab


----------



## stilled (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: CPU 80-91° beim spielen!*

lüfter drehzahlen gehen auf über 2000rpm
hab bei alternate angerufen die meinten ich soll board und cpu reklamieren :O

oder ich sollte ein bios update machen, aber ich habe KEINE ahnung wie das geht!


----------



## Mr. Watson (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: CPU 80-91° beim spielen!*

Da hat sich mindestens einer der Pushpins gelöst ! Würde mal an deiner Stelle den Kühler runter nehmen und neue Wärmeleitpaste drauf machen und den Kühler erneut montieren.
Danach sollten die Temps wieder im Normalbereich liegen.
Kleiner Tipp: Wenn man dafür das Board ausbaut,kann man genau kontrollieren,ob die Pushpins richtig sitzen.

Mit einem Biosupdate hat das nichts zu tun !


----------



## gettohomie (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: CPU 80-91° beim spielen!*

von wenn redest du von dir oder ihm ?


----------



## Shibi (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: CPU 80-91° beim spielen!*

Also diese Temperaturen sind plötzlich aufgetreten, ohne dass du vorher etwas am PC verändert hast?
Lad dir am besten mal Prime 95 runter, damit kannst du deine CPU zu 100% auslasten. Dann brauchst du noch ein Tool mit dem du die Temperaturen unter Windows auslesen kannst, wie zum Beispiel Speedfan.
Beide Tools sind kostenlos und sollten über Google einfach zu finden sein.

Wenn du beides runtergeladen hast starte Prime 95 und Speedfan und beobachte dann mal die Temperaturen.
Und kontrolliere gleichzeitg mal wie schnell sich der CPU Lüfter dreht. Wenn du ihn am Board angeschlossen hast sollte Speedfan die Geschwindigkeit anzeigen. Setze ihn im Zweifelsfall mal auf 100% und schau was du dann für Temperaturen hast.

Edit: Das Mit dem Biosupdate ist Schwachsinn. Soetwas kann mal 1 oder 2°C ausmachen, aber keine 30°C. Wenn es an einem Fehlerhaften Bios liegen würde wären die Temperaturen außerdem schon vorher so hoch gewesen.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Semih91 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: CPU 80-91° beim spielen!*

Ich würde anstatt SpeedFan HWMonitor benutzen, liest die Temps vom BIOS ab


----------

